# ISO Japanese Fried Rice Recipe



## Barbara L (Apr 2, 2006)

A Japanese restaurant I used to go to made the best fried rice.  I watched the chef make it a few times, and it looks like all it has in it is rice and sesame seeds.  Has anyone else ever made this?  What proportion sesame seeds to rice?  I think it would be good with chopped green onions and maybe some other things too, but the way they made it is SO delicious.  The sesame seeds made the difference.

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't think I have had this before. Hopefully, someone will know the recipe. It sounds good!!


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 3, 2006)

The type of rice is very important, (Asian sticky rice) and it should be steamed, not boiled, the day before.  The oil is very important and most likely it is a mixture of peanut (to hold the high heat) and sesame (for the flavor) and possibly some rendered pork and fish fat.  Probably there were some white vegetables very finely minced going in there too (onion shallot garlic of some sort)  
As for using other items, suit yourself.  THe green onion sounds nice.  Make certain you season as you cook...if not using msg, then use salt, and maybe some white pepper.  

Fried rice of some sort is comfort food extraordinaire to most Asian nations.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 3, 2006)

I make Japanese-style fried rice frequently, but don't use any specific recipe.

While authentically short-grain rice is used, I nearly always use regular long-grain rice cooked & left overnight in the fridge.  Grated fresh ginger, a few dashes of rice wine vinegar, light soy, & then whatever veggies appeal to me (peas, carrots, scallions, shredded oriental cabbage, rehydrated hiziki seaweed) - really, anything goes.

I think the main difference between Chinese & Japanese fried rice dishes is that the Japanese types tend to be all vegetable.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 3, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I make Japanese-style fried rice frequently, but don't use any specific recipe.
> 
> While authentically short-grain rice is used, I nearly always use regular long-grain rice cooked & left overnight in the fridge. Grated fresh ginger, a few dashes of rice wine vinegar, light soy, & then whatever veggies appeal to me (peas, carrots, scallions, shredded oriental cabbage, rehydrated hiziki seaweed) - really, anything goes.
> 
> *I think the main difference between Chinese & Japanese fried rice dishes is that the Japanese types tend to be all vegetable.*


 
The main difference between the two types of fried rice is the rice used. Chinese fried rice is usually a long grain type like Jasmine or similiar, and the Japanese style is like how you noted, usually short grain like Calrose.

Barbara, could the recipe being used have possibly called for sesame oil? How strong is the sesame flavor in the dish?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you.  I have been so busy with work and school.  It looked like all that went onto the cooktop (it was one of those Beni-Hana type places where they cook it in front of you) was rice and sesame seeds.  I didn't see anything else added.  I don't know what might have already been in the rice, but it was pure white.  I didn't notice a heavy flavor--just the sesame seeds.  I know it had a good texture and taste--it has been about 3 years though, so it is hard to remember!

 Barbara


----------



## Jikoni (Apr 10, 2006)

I do not know exactly what the difference is between Chinese version and Japanese versions of fried rice, but since you have mentioned sesame seeds, maybe my fried rice recipe will help.First, I cut up chicken breasts into small pieces (I use prawns to instead of the chicken)then leave in a bowl of soy sauce(a couple of tbs- 3 to four for a family of 4 and mix and turn over from time to time)Leave for an hour. When ready to start cooking, I first put sesame seeds in a heavy pan and shake them so they don't burn, then put aside. cook rice, and while rice is cooking, drain the chicken and fry chicken in garlic and add spring onions until chicken is ready. Then put aside.Beat up three eggs, add a tbs of water, then make a thin omlette, then put aside and slice equally. then everything gets together. Mix up the cooked rice, egg, chicken and sesame seeds and cook for two to three mins while mixing thougrouly so it all looks like it was cooked together, not separately.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you Jikoni--This sounds very good.

 Barbara


----------

